# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Can an app help you craft the perfect dream? - Reuters

## Dream Guide Team

Globe and Mail*Can an app help you craft the perfect dream?**Reuters*Users are then prompted to submit their *dream* to the database which will be analyzed by Wiseman and his team. The researchers are also studying whether they can help to induce *lucid* dreams, which is a state when you are conscious that you are *dreaming* *...*Sweet dreams are made of appsEvening Standard*all 17 news articles »*

----------

